# Awful Experience with Vectra 3D



## Ollie's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, everyone. We are new owners of an eight week old Cockapoo named Ollie who has quickly become the love of our lives. I am so glad to find this board - there is so much information here that new puppy parents can use!

I wanted to know if anyone else has had a negative reaction to a flea and tick medicine called Vectra 3D. The vet prescribed it for Ollie, and we put it on him yesterday. Within 5 hours he started throwing up, was very lethargic and had tremors. I called the vet and they seemed very unconcerned. I called an animal hospital and they told me that they see these side effects with this specific medicine often, unfortunately. I made a bed on the floor beside him crate last night and stayed by his side. I literally spoon fed him water just to get fluids into him. I was about 20 mins from taking him to the emergency hospital when he started perking up a little around 2:00 a.m.

Needless to say, we were very scared of losing Ollie. Has anyone else had such a bad reaction to Vectra 3D? What kinds of flea and tick medicines do others use?

Thanks for your advice!

-Christie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have never heard Vectra 3D we used advocate I believe, Lady's only reaction was weeing like crazy even just for a little drop...we called the vet about that and she had never heard of that type of reaction.
I would be concerned that my vet didnt think a dog being extremely lethargic was no need for concern personally.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Christie, that sounds awful. If you google it there are many posts like yours and even you tube footage. An on line vet states that Vectra 3D is a Permethrin based product which can be highly sensitive to some dogs and apparently lethal to cats. Not sure which other products have this in but I'd make sure whatever you use next doesn't contain it. Hope Ollie is ok now, many of the posts are similar to yours where the symptoms wear off x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That must have been frightening, no, sorry haven't heard of it, have recently heard of a dog having a bad reaction to Advocate as well (golden retriever)- within a couple of seconds apparently she was heavily salivating and crawling around the room pushing herself around the outside walls! scary these reactions. I have used frontline and more recently a treatment called stronghold. My boy is due his booster next month and I worry about that as there has been the occasional case of dogs having severe problems afterwards. I guess it is still pretty rare though. In your case it maybe worth discussing with a vet (even looking for another if they don't show much empathy) that your pup obviously reacts badly to some treatments and ask for recommendations for other products.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could try a natural remedy ...

http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/billy-n...ck-and-mite-treatment-repellent-for-dogs.html

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/flea-tick-powder/

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html

http://chcstore.weebly.com/index.html

Also Apple cidar vinegar is said to taste unpleasant to fleas x


----------



## Ollie's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I really appreciate the feedback. It was very scary, and Ollie is doing much better now. This made me very aware of doing research before I give him any medicines or put anything with chemicals on him - just as I would my own child.


----------

